# Is there a site to check supplement interactions?



## TGB1987 (Feb 16, 2011)

I am looking for a site where I can check to see if different supplements interact with one another.  Does anyone know of a site like this?  I going to putting together a bunch of supplements I have laying around for a PCT and OCT ( Off cycle Therapy) and I just want to make sure that none of them interact negatively.  Any suggestions?


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 16, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> I am looking for a site where I can check to see if different supplements interact with one another.  Does anyone know of a site like this?  I going to putting together a bunch of supplements I have laying around for a PCT and OCT ( Off cycle Therapy) and I just want to make sure that none of them interact negatively.  Any suggestions?



That would be quite a cool site, if someone knows one im interested.


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 16, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> That would be quite a cool site, if someone knows one im interested.



Me too...


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 18, 2011)

Well guys I finally found a site that works somewhat for supplements.  You can use www.Drugs.com  click on drug interactions tab.   I checked out testosterone, oxandrolone, creatine, glutamine, melatonin, fish oil, multivitamin.  I think this should be used by anyone taking multiple drugs or supps.  At least you can check the ingredients in your supps with prescription drugs as well.  It would be cool if you could just type in the name of the exact supplement name like Sizeon by Gaspari  and get results but this will work. It is a very useful find.  Safety is important when taking any drug or supp.


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 18, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Well guys I finally found a site that works somewhat for supplements.  You can use www.Drugs.com  click on drug interactions tab.   I checked out testosterone, oxandrolone, creatine, glutamine, melatonin, fish oil, multivitamin.  I think this should be used by anyone taking multiple drugs or supps.  At least you can check the ingredients in your supps with prescription drugs as well.  It would be cool if you could just type in the name of the exact supplement name like Sizeon by Gaspari  and get results but this will work. It is a very useful find.  Safety is important when taking any drug or supp.



I consider building a site like that, but honestly, that would be a hell of alot of work, especially with how fast this industry moves.


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 22, 2011)

It would be very difficult to keep up with the knowledge of the everchanging world of prescription drugs and supplements.  There would be a lot of research required.


----------



## G33 (Feb 22, 2011)

so far this is the best website for www.Drugs.com


----------

